# 3wt Trout Fly Rod



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Well after Montana this year comes Michigan " I have a love hate relationship with her". She's humbled me more than I can count. I will be mousing at night on the Ausable and dry fly fishing her during the day. I need a dry fly rod. Since I will be fishing with some tweed wearing friends I need some help. What rods do you folks enjoy casting. The mousing rod is covered, but it's the dry fly rod I need help with. I will like to keep the price below 300 dollars. 

Thank you folks,

Sonder


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Echo rods I like, the carbon xl would keep you below your price. You could always have a rod custom built for you, I'm actually waiting on a 3wt blank to come in the mail today to build, of course the usps is late so I probably won't get it till Monday.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Yes they are on my mind the Echo Rods. I was also looking at TFO its also about the warranty also. We always get what we pay for.


----------



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

I enjoy my Orvis Clearwater 3 wt and it is price friendly. A dear friend LOVES his TFO. I have fished it a few times -- ten minutes here and there then 20 minutes around Christmas and it is a nice stick. I have not tried the Echo. Good luck on the search.


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Tfo bvk


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I always buy rods & reels made in the USA. I know $ are important to people. I can afford to buy USA. TFO is made in South Korea. I don't know about Echo.
Orvis makes a Recon rod made in the USA for about $450. Orvis is great for customer service. I just bought a Sage Sonic 5 wt. It was about $650 though but it is great. I have a Scott E2, 3wt that's almost 18 years old and it's great for small streams. These rods are not the best of each brand but they are made in the USA.
The bottom line I believe is if you can afford it buy USA. The customer service will be better. If you buy TFO, I don't know what the customer service is. The Fly shop won't do anything after you buy it.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I have fished a Echo Carbon XL 7'-6" 3wt for 4 years now. I love it. It is paired with Peach Cortland 444 DT in 3 wt. The rod with this line gives delicate presentations for sure. Any wind though over 10mph and you will fight casting it. A slightly faster rod might be better to give more uses like wind or even nymph fishing. For what I use it for, it is great. A 40 foot cast is about my max for it.

This is my Apple Creek, Upper CF rod as well as Little Sandy in Polk, PA. When I'm casting streamers like Mad River or larger PA streams, I'm using a 5 wt. 

I have fished Ausable from Grayling down and North and South Branches. I didn't have this rod at the time. I used my Winston Vapor 9ft. 5wt and this is a great multi use rod. Casts dries delicate and still enough backbone for nymphs or streamers. Next time I go, I will try the 3 wt, but I don't think it will outperform my Vapor with all those currents and bigger water. With the 5wt, I can cast 60 feet when I need to.

Rickerd


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

I've never had the 3wt but the Fenwick Aetos rods are within your stated budget, and from my experience with the 5wt and 8wt, are way better than they should be for how much they cost. I've since moved on to a collection of Sage and Loomis rods but casting/fishing wise, they Fenwicks hang right in with them. 

My brother has a couple Echos and a Redington Path which also seem great for more cost conscious options.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I'll second the recommendation for the TFO BVK. They're light and very responsive. They're no longer made but you might find them on close-out or on the auction site. If something breaks TFO will replace a section for $35 or $45 if they have that model in stock.


----------



## dholmes (Jun 29, 2014)

Consider going bamboo?

This guy is located in Ohio and has some nice, reasonably priced split cane rods:





Vintage bamboo rods for sale, by price range, from CustomRodsmith.com.


Buying and selling affordable used bamboo, vintage fly rods, bamboo fly rods, bamboo casting rods, bamboo spinning rods, old fishing books, old fishing catalogs.



customrodsmith.com


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Boo sorry its never been a want for me


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Sonder said:


> Well after Montana this year comes Michigan " I have a love hate relationship with her". She's humbled me more than I can count. I will be mousing at night on the Ausable and dry fly fishing her during the day. I need a dry fly rod. Since I will be fishing with some tweed wearing friends I need some help. What rods do you folks enjoy casting. The mousing rod is covered, but it's the dry fly rod I need help with. I will like to keep the price below 300 dollars.
> 
> Thank you folks,
> 
> Sonder


PM me for ph# if you would like to borrow a rod or two for your upcoming trip..I have 2 Echo2 rods, 7'8" 3wt & 9' 4wt, both 4 pc. Echo2s each had 2 tips, A for accuracy(softer) & D for distance(stiffer). Personally, I can't see a difference in action Sadly, the A tip for the 3wt was broken, but I couldn't see a difference in the tips anyway. Both rods, with my reels/line attached are in a double Simms rod case.

Mike


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

ohiotuber said:


> PM me for ph# if you would like to borrow a rod or two for your upcoming trip..I have 2 Echo2 rods, 7'8" 3wt & 9' 4wt, both 4 pc. Echo2s each had 2 tips, A for accuracy(softer) & D for distance(stiffer). Personally, I can't see a difference in action Sadly, the A tip for the 3wt was broken, but I couldn't see a difference in the tips anyway. Both rods, with my reels/line attached are in a double Simms rod case.
> 
> Mike



Your too kind, but I will have to pass. May your generosity come back to you two fold.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

OK, but if you get in a pinch, the offer stands.

Mike


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

ohiotuber said:


> OK, but if you get in a pinch, the offer stands.
> 
> Mike


Thank you and I will keep that in mind friend.


----------



## mnhovinga (Dec 13, 2018)

Sonder said:


> Well after Montana this year comes Michigan " I have a love hate relationship with her". She's humbled me more than I can count. I will be mousing at night on the Ausable and dry fly fishing her during the day. I need a dry fly rod. Since I will be fishing with some tweed wearing friends I need some help. What rods do you folks enjoy casting. The mousing rod is covered, but it's the dry fly rod I need help with. I will like to keep the price below 300 dollars.
> 
> Thank you folks,
> 
> Sonder


I use a 5wt St Croix I bought used for under $100 and love it - does everything I need for some bass and steelhead, yet light enough for dry fly's


----------

